# We must unite & hold a day/week of protest.



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Uber is totally against it's drivers & We must unite & hold a day/week/month of protest
In every city they service.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

There's been millions of attempts at this, it doesn't work. Uber can't be stopped, it's come to that point where if it doesn't work out for you find something else to do


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah good luck organizing that.


----------



## noway (May 20, 2015)

Nooa said:


> Uber is totally against it's drivers & We must unite & hold a day/week/month of protest
> In every city they service.


I vote a whole weekend of no ubering. we need more drivers to participate then the ones who wll drive. post the weekend and i am in!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

It's hard. The only way to make it work is have people in every city request rides on a burn phone and continually cancel the ride and send them a text saying there's a strike. That's the only way possible . There is one on the uberx drivers Facebook page for June 2nd I believe.


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

umm.. its their app, If you don't like it, don't use it. 

Your problem is solved.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Worked for these guys.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox...ested_cheap_uberx_fares_uber_backed_down.html


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

One more .

http://inthesetimes.com/working/ent...my_first_strike_uber_drivers_turn_off_the_app


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

VIncent said:


> umm.. its their app, If you don't like it, don't use it.
> 
> Your problem is solved.


Did you think of that comment on your own?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

http://observer.com/2015/02/uber-drivers-are-scrambling-to-make-ends-meet-after-latest-fare-cuts/


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Raider said:


> There's been millions of attempts at this, it doesn't work. Uber can't be stopped, it's come to that point where if it doesn't work out for you find something else to do


Then it won't hurt to try one more time.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

If anyone with a positive attitude is willing to join a strike.

https://m.facebook.com/Uberxdrivers?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/Uberxdrivers


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> If anyone with a positive attitude is willing to join a strike.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/Uberxdrivers?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/Uberxdrivers


That FB page has no strike info. Would be helpful if they posted that.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Leave a post on the page.


----------



## Enoch Shadkam (Jul 16, 2014)

Nooa said:


> Uber is totally against it's drivers & We must unite & hold a day/week/month of protest
> In every city they service.


How do you organize millions of driver?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Enoch Shadkam said:


> How do you organize millions of driver?


How was a million man march organized? And that was before there was Internet, tweeter, facebook, etc etc.


----------



## Tinareokc (May 20, 2015)

So I am late to the game - what type of issues are you all concerned about. I am in the process of permitting to become a driver.


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

please advise on when the "strike" will take place. I plan to drive as much as possible that day.. 

SURGE! lol


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Enjoy your $1 a mile or whatever it is you *****.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> Enjoy your $1 a mile or whatever it is you *****.


.75cents a mile in Detroit and only for the actual trip... nothing for commute to and from the trip. Oh and tips are included in that, or so says Uber.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

VIncent said:


> please advise on when the "strike" will take place. I plan to drive as much as possible that day..
> 
> SURGE! lol


Yes and we call you a Scab. Lowest of all life forms.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

We were at .75 a mile (.60 after uber cut) here in Louisville this past winter. That's when I stopped driving.


----------



## Tinareokc (May 20, 2015)

So what explains - the wide and varying claims that range between LOVE UBER or HATE UBER? Do we think it's locale - times of day - the car?? And of course the all subjective attitudes.


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

JLA said:


> Yes and we call you a Scab. Lowest of all life forms.


FYI: I am an independent contractor, I don't want to be an employee, but seems you don't understand that.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I understand you want to let uber lower your rates even further, not cover you with proper insurance, lie about guarantees.... You really need to inform yourself and stop being such a shill.


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

again...

As an independent contractor I don't let anyone do anything to me. I make good money working when I want and not working when I don't feel like it.

If uber starts meeting the demands of the Union Folks you become employees and with that comes schedules and the other bullshit. You then get the luxury of paying some UNION to "fight for you", you know like how it worked so well in the auto industry, steel industry and every other industry ruined by union thieves.

Uber pays 1.05 in Phx of UberX, but I only drive UberXL which works out better for me.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

I like the emotion behind you all wanting to do something like this, but it logically won't make sense doing such in my opinion. There will always be the greedy drivers out there who will see this as an opportunity to screw the people protesting by going out to pick up the fares that you will not.

I mean its not like there are only a few dozen drivers in each city. I'm sure each market has hundreds if not thousands of drivers now. There may be a market or two were there is significant drivers protesting and decide not to drive in which Uber might wonder whats going on, but it won't be enough really.

Seriously though, if you noticed your market start surging at 4x+ rates because of an Uber strike, would you be at all tempted to jump back in the ring to grab that good money? (If the answer is no, you are not being honest, if the answer is yes, you now realize a strike will not work).

djino


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

Ummm.. lets be clear I see a strike as dumb, and its not screwing them by being greedy and driving. It's doing the job as an independent contractor is signed up to do. 

If people HATE uber, it's simple to fix, stop driving as a IC for them. 

I do Uber and Lyft, but for Uber I only do XL and it works for me. 

Once it does not work for me I will stop.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

VIncent said:


> Ummm.. lets be clear I see a strike as dumb, and its not screwing them by being greedy and driving. It's doing the job as an independent contractor is signed up to do.
> 
> If people HATE uber, it's simple to fix, stop driving as a IC for them.
> 
> ...


I think people like Rideshare, but hate Uber's policies/rates. And since there are not many alternatives to Uber in many places, its best to see if there are logical ways to force Uber to up the compensation to a "living rate" instead of just giving up and not driving (as you suggest).

But at the sametime, I am in agreement with you in that I do not think its logical to try to organize a Strike. The commitment by a significant amount of drivers won't be there.

djino


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

People like to complain all the time about how low Uber's rates are. What they can't seem to grasp is that they can quit and go work someplace else.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> People like to complain all the time about how low Uber's rates are. What they can't seem to grasp is that they can quit and go work someplace else.


I think they grasp that, but at the sametime there is nothing wrong with complaining/wanting a fare rate for the work you like/love to do.

djino


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> People like to complain all the time about how low Uber's rates are. What they can't seem to grasp is that they can quit and go work someplace else.


Yes you can,just like I did. But I still want to participate in any thing I can do to shine the light on Uber for who they are.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

If enough people stop driving for them, they'll get the message. No need to force a union plus all the BS that goes with it down everyone's throat.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

VIncent said:


> FYI: I am an independent contractor, I don't want to be an employee, but seems you don't understand that.


Well in Uber's eyes you are, according to IRS specifications your not. Uber is playing it both ways. When Lyft & Uber lose class action lawsuits brought by drivers, perhaps you will truly be one. Like setting your own rates etc. etc.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> If enough people stop driving for them, they'll get the message. No need to force a union plus all the BS that goes with it down everyone's throat.


Don't think you need a union but a organization to keep drivers informed. That's the issue drivers keep signing up not knowing what their getting into.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes, I don't understand where the word Union came in, that's trading one problem for another. 
If we were able to organize a day of no driving it would have a very beneficial effect, media would pick it up and our pax would learn about some of the issues we face. 

The fact that there would be greedy little things like Vincent out going after a 4X surge would be fine, if it was truly surging that high all day. Pax would have to pay more and Uber would take notice.


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

How is it greedy to optimize my time to the best of my advantage? 

If folks want to "strike" feel free, but the problem is when people take "notice" the government takes "notice" and then we are regulated up the ass! Unions and Government regulations is NOT what we need.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Yes. And the government is already taking public comments. I submitted a comment and told the FTC that Uber should not be allowed to falsely advertise that tips are included. And I also told the FTC that Uber has a disclosure problem. Uber should have to disclose to all drivers what is expected at airports. I hear Uber has paid some tickets and impound fees but wouldn't it be nicer if Uber told drivers they are risking having a bad day before they find out the hard way? And I think Uber should have to disclose what you will be paid before you accept a trip, not the fare but your pay. Currently Uber discloses almost nothing. I'd like to see more people share a comment with the FTC. Good or bad. Here ya go.

https://ftcpublic.commentworks.com/ftc/sharingeconomyworkshop/


----------



## John Kenny (May 13, 2015)

I have no reason to strike. I'll cross the picket line that day anyway. I like making money and while you all are grumbling about easy money, not having a boss, setting your own hours, and how much uber thinks it is in its best interest to make you all miserable, I'll be out making the money. Get out your crayons and paper to make your little signs!


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Yes. And the government is already taking public comments. I submitted a comment and told the FTC that Uber should not be allowed to falsely advertise that tips are included. And I also told the FTC that Uber has a disclosure problem. Uber should have to disclose to all drivers what is expected at airports. I hear Uber has paid some tickets and impound fees but wouldn't it be nicer if Uber told drivers they are risking having a bad day before they find out the hard way? And I think Uber should have to disclose what you will be paid before you accept a trip, not the fare but your pay. Currently Uber discloses almost nothing. I'd like to see more people share a comment with the FTC. Good or bad. Here ya go.
> 
> https://ftcpublic.commentworks.com/ftc/sharingeconomyworkshop/


I agree more details should come from uber about what we can and what we cannot do in regard to airport pickups and such. The problem here is that when you ask the GOVERNMENT to get involved it inevitable leads to more and more regulation and eventually that regulation strangles those it was meant to help in the first place.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

John Kenny said:


> I have no reason to strike. I'll cross the picket line that day anyway. I like making money and while you all are grumbling about easy money, not having a boss, setting your own hours, and how much uber thinks it is in its best interest to make you all miserable, I'll be out making the money. Get out your crayons and paper to make your little signs!


Oh you do have a boss..it's called Uber!


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Worked for these guys.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox...ested_cheap_uberx_fares_uber_backed_down.html


Uber Black is different being there more difficult to replace due to requirements they operate. As well as it was an outrageous request by Uber they known it wasn't worth the fight. This is why Uber has fought regulation in regards of Uberx so can easily bring on new drivers.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

Nooa said:


> Uber is totally against it's drivers & We must unite & hold a day/week/month of protest
> In every city they service.


Uber does not have any drivers, something you may not be aware of, Last I checked we are independent contractors. You want to strike. You are laughable and ignorant to boot. 'Workers Unite', part of the communist manifesto. Where is your hammer and sickle? You try to break the golden egg. Maybe you should start YOUR OWN COMPANY, and see what it is like behind the desk. BUT guys like you sneak around fomenting discord to make yourself feel powerful when you are a a weak azz punk. You couldn't get ten drivers interested in your idea and Uber will discontinue your Driver App. Keerist, you big mouthed idiots just don't get it. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yes, I don't understand where the word Union came in, that's trading one problem for another.
> If we were able to organize a day of no driving it would have a very beneficial effect, media would pick it up and our pax would learn about some of the issues we face.
> 
> The fact that there would be greedy little things like Vincent out going after a 4X surge would be fine, if it was truly surging that high all day. Pax would have to pay more and Uber would take notice.


He doesn't no any better the customers will send sooo many emails complaining that uber would be force to fix the rate difference


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm guessing their is some 1 out their already trying to form this party I got ping then text then the rider canceled


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

All you "Independent Contractor" lovers may want to read this:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...uber-driver-as-employee-says-he-is#.po0lxKKvB

Keep driving around for pennies on the mile. Keep driving around without proper insurance. You losers are too dense to realize how little you are truly earning while you assume ALL the risks. Uber sits back and collects.


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

Uber is great for riders.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Think of all the money all the strikers will save! A few weeks of not driving and they will have money in their pockets!


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> Uber does not have any drivers, something you may not be aware of, Last I checked we are independent contractors. You want to strike. You are laughable and ignorant to boot. 'Workers Unite', part of the communist manifesto. Where is your hammer and sickle? You try to break the golden egg. Maybe you should start YOUR OWN COMPANY, and see what it is like behind the desk. BUT guys like you sneak around fomenting discord to make yourself feel powerful when you are a a weak azz punk. You couldn't get ten drivers interested in your idea and Uber will discontinue your Driver App. Keerist, you big mouthed idiots just don't get it. I feel sorry for you.


Independent Contractors or NOT we are their driver's & in my 20 years in the limo business I have NEVER EVER seen a company with such a disregard for the well being of their independant contractors / employees whatever. Carey limo leased cars to drivers (io) but NEVER lowered prices to the point where drivers could not make money. Even DAVEL NY leased drivers cars & they could make $200k+ 
I have never seen a company lower it's prices & raise their commissions on drivers that cannot make enough as it is. Just to show a increase in revenue to their shareholders. Totally BS.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Permai Lindal said:


> Uber is great for riders.


But NOT for its contractors/ drivers.


----------



## mmx1914 (May 23, 2015)

Nooa said:


> Uber is totally against it's drivers & We must unite & hold a day/week/month of protest
> In every city they service.


This thing can be done if all participate of NO DRIVING. Let's all unite!


----------



## mmx1914 (May 23, 2015)

Nooa said:


> But NOT for its contractors/ drivers.


That is very true. Uber is unfair


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> All you "Independent Contractor" lovers may want to read this:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...uber-driver-as-employee-says-he-is#.po0lxKKvB
> 
> Keep driving around for pennies on the mile. Keep driving around without proper insurance. You losers are too dense to realize how little you are truly earning while you assume ALL the risks. Uber sits back and collects.


Hit the nail right on the head.

Ive worked as a Government Independent contractor, and with Uber none of us a Independent Contractors. This why there is a law suit now on this subject in Cali, and Uber sent me an email asking me to help them fight this very same law suit.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

THE MAN! said:


> Uber Black is different being there more difficult to replace due to requirements they operate. As well as it was an outrageous request by Uber they known it wasn't worth the fight. This is why Uber has fought regulation in regards of Uberx so can easily bring on new drivers.


Why they went to strike is irreverent. Strikes work, they work across the globe in every country when masses unit for same cause.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Enjoy your $1 a mile or whatever it is you *****.


Hahaha

You Rascal


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Don't think you need a union but a organization to keep drivers informed. That's the issue drivers keep signing up not knowing what their getting into.


That is why it is important to let each driver you meet know about UPN. Always amazing to me how so few drivers are aware of what is going on here. And all that is offered both good and entertaining. I have let at least 10 drivers know what a great resource this place is. Today was the first one that I have seen actually show up. Hi Matt! Starting a union or association is likely a pipe dream. However if enough drivers signed up and knew about UPN perhaps a critical mass could be developed and some small amount of influence could be exerted. So recruit those other drivers you meet or ride with to come here. But then again, I imagine a simple thread such as "Drivers check in here" would only garner slim participation from those already here. That would be the first step, to have everybody simply check into a thread on a certain date, to see what the participation would be. If something as simple as that does not get decent numbers, any talk of doing anything in the real world is not going to happen.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> That is why it is important to let each driver you meet know about UPN. Always amazing to me how so few drivers are aware of what is going on here. And all that is offered both good and entertaining. I have let at least 10 drivers know what a great resource this place is. Today was the first one that I have seen actually show up. Hi Matt! Starting a union or association is likely a pipe dream. However if enough drivers signed up and knew about UPN perhaps a critical mass could be developed and some small amount of influence could be exerted. So recruit those other drivers you meet or ride with to come here. But then again, I imagine a simple thread such as "Drivers check in here" would only garner slim participation from those already here. That would be the first step, to have everybody simply check into a thread on a certain date, to see what the participation would be. If something as simple as that does not get decent numbers, any talk of doing anything in the real world is not going to happen.


Take a step back, Union is the last thing we need. What we need, is for Uber to abide by todays labor laws and to be reminded that slavery was abolished 150 years ago.

Uber, calls drivers "partners", yet it treats drivers as janitorial employees that they fire and replaces them faster then you can blink.

In the time it takes for me to wipe my ass, Uber will fire 30 drivers and recruit 30 new drivers, with out a face to face interview or any screening.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Take a step back, Union is the last thing we need. What we need, is for Uber to abide by todays laws and to be reminded that slavery was abolished 150 years ago.


I am not pushing the union is savior meme if you reread. I said in fact that the idea of "unionizing" Uber drivers is closer to herding cats. BUT if you could get a critical mass of drivers to be on the same page every once in awhile that may be beneficial. Which starts with recruiting every driver you come in contact with. A union is not needed, BUT a more robust UPN participation would be helpful. And that starts with the simple experiment of getting everybody who is here now to at least post their location on a specific date in a single thread. Again, I do not even think this is possible or doable. I read posts from all markets. But I have gathered many are fairly parochial in their concerns.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> I am not pushing the union is savior meme if you reread. I said in fact that the idea of "unionizing" Uber drivers is closer to herding cats. BUT if you could get a critical mass of drivers to be on the same page every once in awhile that may be beneficial. Which starts with recruiting every driver you come in contact with. A union is not needed, BUT a more robust UPN participation would be helpful. And that starts with the simple experiment of getting everybody who is here now to at least post their location on a specific date in a single thread. Again, I do not even think this is possible or doable. I read posts from all markets. But I have gathered many are fairly parochial in their concerns.


If you dont think its possible, then you have already lost. When you feel worthless, then i want you to think about Million Man March.

If you think or feel negatively in any way about a strike or standing up for your self, then GTFO..... find a thread that will make you safe, give you a blanky for you to suck on. Go back in to your cave and stay there.

We need positive and energetic people who will fight for us.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Your negative attitude in any form or shape does NOT belong here.

I want every single one of you to join us, but the change must come from with in and we need people with a positive attitude to make a change for the better for drivers.

Join us or get out of the way. You have a choice; be the lawn mower or the grass.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> If you dont think its possible, then you have already lost. When you feel worthless, then i want you to think about Million Man March.
> 
> If you think or feel negatively in any way about a strike or standing up for your self, then GTFO..... find a thread that will make you safe, give you a blanky for you to suck on. Go back in to your cave and stay there.
> 
> We need positive and energetic people who will fight for us.


kind of funny you speak of "strikes" while demeaning unions. Strikes of course are associated with unions right? You say "join us" that sounds like union speak. I said to get anything going you need to start herding cats. You want the job? Start a ****ing thread right now 5 am back east time. Saying "drivers check In ". I'll be the first. If you get over 20 percent of current members to sign in the next week I will be amazed. BUT, you do it again the next week,perhaps 20.5%. How many people have you attempted to recruit to come to UPN?


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> Uber does not have any drivers, something you may not be aware of, Last I checked we are independent contractors. You want to strike. You are laughable and ignorant to boot. 'Workers Unite', part of the communist manifesto. Where is your hammer and sickle? You try to break the golden egg. Maybe you should start YOUR OWN COMPANY, and see what it is like behind the desk. BUT guys like you sneak around fomenting discord to make yourself feel powerful when you are a a weak azz punk. You couldn't get ten drivers interested in your idea and Uber will discontinue your Driver App. Keerist, you big mouthed idiots just don't get it. I feel sorry for you.


Currently, uber is losing the federal court battle in SF about this issue and recently fired the law firm who was working on the lawsuit. The lawyer they are up against won a very similar case for fed-ex drivers. Let me explain why, as a real taxi driver I am a fully independent contractor and you are not.

I don't have a quota, I pay the cab company and I can turn down as many calls as I deem necessary with zero ramifications. You have to pick up whatever % they dictate to you or be deactivated.

You are led like a horse to a carrot with uber's salary guarantees, that is, you make extra money if you do what you're told. I make extra money when I simply work more, there is no floor to reach.

Uber dictates if you are tipped or not by misleading your passengers. I get tipped based on if I'm good at what I do.

My taxi company does not allow, drunk, ignorant, hateful passengers to dictate my livelihood through bogus ratings.

My per mile fare is at least in some part controlled by a municipal entity, uber can dictate your per mile fare arbitrarily.

I pay $85 per week for the proper insurance but I have the proper liability, you have no choice but to lie to your insurance company.

Now instead of being so derogatory, maybe you should ask yourself how independent you really are and how independent you would like to be because from where I sit as a fully insured, licensed and permitted taxi driver, you work for uber, I work for myself.

You are defending a company that benefits from the lack of responsibility of you being a kinda/sorta indy contractor but is allowed to rule over you and your income as if you were an employee.

Please spare us the hammer and sickle reference as your argument falls under the umbrella of how Putin's strong arm is convincing old hardliners to bring soviet ways back into Russia.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

VIncent said:


> please advise on when the "strike" will take place. I plan to drive as much as possible that day..
> 
> SURGE! lol


Careful of who pings you for a ride that day.
You might end up with your knees shattered.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Careful of who pings you for a ride that day.
> You might end up with your knees shattered.


Yikes!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Toby said:


> Currently, uber is losing the federal court battle in SF about this issue and recently fired the law firm who was working on the lawsuit. The lawyer they are up against won a very similar case for fed-ex drivers. Let me explain why, as a real taxi driver I am a fully independent contractor and you are not.
> 
> I don't have a quota, I pay the cab company and I can turn down as many calls as I deem necessary with zero ramifications. You have to pick up whatever % they dictate to you or be deactivated.
> 
> ...


AND the carrot is a minimum fare of $4.00 which is really $2.40 after Uber cut MINUS driver expenses on UberX. Because drivers usually don't know where a rider is going until after ride is accepted. Oh and guarantees aren't offered to everyone and are almost extinct anyhow. And if you are offered a guarantee you still have to fight for Uber to make good on it.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> kind of funny you speak of "strikes" while demeaning unions. Strikes of course are associated with unions right? You say "join us" that sounds like union speak. I said to get anything going you need to start herding cats. You want the job? Start a ****ing thread right now 5 am back east time. Saying "drivers check In ". I'll be the first. If you get over 20 percent of current members to sign in the next week I will be amazed. BUT, you do it again the next week,perhaps 20.5%. How many people have you attempted to recruit to come to UPN?


There you go again with that negative shit.

Do everyone a favor and go shave a hurd of cats.


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Your negative attitude in any form or shape does NOT belong here.
> 
> I want every single one of you to join us, but the change must come from with in and we need people with a positive attitude to make a change for the better for drivers.
> 
> Join us or get out of the way. You have a choice; be the lawn mower or the grass.


lol... funny stuff.. how about I be the guy who plays on the lawn?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"We must unite & hold a day/week of protest" Does that require that we all hold hands too?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

VIncent said:


> lol... funny stuff.. how about I be the guy who plays on the lawn?


you can be the sprinkler


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Lidman said:


> you can be the sprinkler


Not a good idea.....


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

VIncent said:


> lol... funny stuff.. how about I be the guy who plays on the lawn?


Sure, just as long as you are wearing a yellow summer dress.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm Not saying that I agree with this ruling. but I do think uber does many things wrong when it comes to the people that drive for them.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/florida-agency-classifies-uber-driver-as-employee-says-he-is


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

im down to strike from May 30- June 8th..because I'll be in Bermuda anyways . Uber off


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> View attachment 7782


#It*AintWorthIt*


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

djino said:


> #It*AintWorthIt*


#YourFace


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> #YourFace


#WhyMyFace?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> "We must unite & hold a day/week of protest" Does that require that we all hold hands too?


Kum bay ya, my Lord, kum bay ya;
Kum bay ya, my Lord, kum bay ya;
Kum bay ya, my Lord, kum bay ya,
O Lord, kum bay ya

Someone's laughing, my Lord, kum bay ya;
Someone's laughing, my Lord, kum bay ya;
Someone's laughing, my Lord, kum bay ya,
O Lord, kum bay ya.

Someone's crying, my Lord, kum bay ya;
Someone's crying, my Lord, kum bay ya;
Someone's crying, my Lord, kum bay ya,
O Lord, kum bay ya.

Someone's praying, Lord, kum bay ya;
Someone's praying, Lord, kum bay ya;
Someone's praying, Lord, kum bay ya,
O Lord, kum bay ya.

Someone's singing, my Lord, kum bay ya;
Someone's singing, my Lord, kum bay ya;
Someone's singing, my Lord, kum bay ya,
O Lord, kum bay ya.


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

I will join for sure.


----------



## afeezy (Sep 2, 2014)

Nooa said:


> Uber is totally against it's drivers & We must unite & hold a day/week/month of protest
> In every city they service.


We must unite! But not to protest. We can come together and control the surge rates and frequency by turning the Uber app on or off at peak times. But we must do it TOGETHER for this to work. I guarantee it will.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

afeezy said:


> We must unite! But not to protest. We can come together and control the surge rates and frequency by turning the Uber app on or off at peak times. But we must do it TOGETHER for this to work. I guarantee it will.


Great idea. You are in charge of getting UberExecs or CSR or even an UberDoubleAgent to get us a MasterUberEmail List so we can make sure everyone knows.


----------



## Uber Cancel (May 1, 2015)

Nooa said:


> But NOT for its contractors/ drivers.


True


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> View attachment 7782


You should do it July 4th, gives you time to get it together, it's high demand and drivers can find better things to do.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

Its like this, Uber will drop rates until drivers QUIT in mass! as long as there is a crack head in need there is an uber X driver willing to drive for .50 a mile!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Toby said:


> You should do it July 4th, gives you time to get it together, it's high demand and drivers can find better things to do.


Excellent idea. Not only we will have time to properly organize a strike, but we will do it on one of the busiest day of the year.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> Its like this, Uber will drop rates until drivers QUIT in mass! as long as there is a crack head in need there is an uber X driver willing to drive for .50 a mile!


Uber will lower it standards and recruit work release inmates.


----------

